# Petz Horsez 2 Clips



## HorsezJules (Jan 10, 2009)

Have any of you played this game? It's really good so i made a music video for it





 intro




 part 2





 clips from the games set to gary jules "Mad World" song [<3 that song ]

Also this is my first post here, hopefully this is a nice forum for horselovers!


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

I'll sell my Wii copy if anyone is interested.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

i have all kinds of video games at my game store  i've seen all of them.


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

I have completed that game and I love it!


----------

